# Newbie with 540i Questions



## kakmtwo (Mar 25, 2005)

Drove hom my new (to me) 2003 540i Msport/coldweather/premsound/nav last night. Only 12000 miles, very nice titanium silver.

A few questions from a total newbie (so please be kind)

During CPO car got new Dunlap Sport 8000E, 235/40/ZR18 in front, 265/35/ZR18 in back. Are these any good? Is 12K all I can expect in mileage? Drove this car before they replaced the front tires and it was noisy and rough; after the new ones it was like a new car. But it still seems to drive "harder" than other 2003 540i sports I test drove, probably due to different tires. For someone like me that enjoys the sport but isn't racing the car and uses it as my primary vehicle (and will face bumpy roads and the occasional pothole), what would you suggest for a more comfortable ride? (Yes, I know, I bought the sport and I like it , but I'm curious what other brands of tires will do for me)

Also...it was a 3 hour drive home from the dealer and my back hurt when I was done. Any suggestions on how to make the sport seats more friendly? Or am I just being a whiner?

This car is amazingly powerful, I love the fast start off the line and it purrs.

Thanks!

Kakmtwo


----------



## Fiveforty (Aug 4, 2003)

kakmtwo said:


> Drove hom my new (to me) 2003 540i Msport/coldweather/premsound/nav last night. Only 12000 miles, very nice titanium silver.
> 
> A few questions from a total newbie (so please be kind)
> 
> ...


It's interesting that find the seats uncomfortable. I think the sport seats are excellent for your back and frankly couldn't own a car with soft seats. The tires will last you around 25 to 30k miles at the most. I have dunlops and they are okay for the money. If you live in a snow climate you better buy winter tires, these cars don't go well in snow without them. I would just enjoy the car, they are pretty bullet proof.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

The front tires can wear rapidly on the outside edges if the alignment (toe) is not checked and adjusted periodically. Otherwise, as mentioned, the tires should wear considerably longer. The seats are pretty confortable, you may just need to play with the adjustments.

The cars are great, I have the same one (only with 17" wheels). It is an 01' as they offered them in Canada begining then...waited until 03' to offer in the States.

I have not found tires to make that huge a difference in ride quality, accept when replacing old hard tires with fresh, new tires (big improvement in ride quality). 

Dave


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I have not problems with my sport seats and have driven long distances in addition to lots of 1.5 hour trips. BTW, I have had a spinal fusion done to me, so I am very aware of back problems.

Try to get you butt lower than your knees, that takes stess off the back.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi said:


> I have not problems with my sport seats and have driven long distances in addition to lots of 1.5 hour trips. BTW, I have had a spinal fusion done to me, so I am very aware of back problems.
> 
> Try to get you butt lower than your knees, that takes stess off the back.


Hijack: Is there a source that describes the optimal seating position for the driver?

-Mark


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

markseven said:


> Hijack: Is there a source that describes the optimal seating position for the driver?
> 
> -Mark


That would be great!

Kakmtwo,
Try to experiment with tire pressure. I found that there is only a very narrow range between too high to the too low that gives me a nice comfy ride. Too high or too low both give me harsher ride over road bumps.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i'm not 100% sure about this but 03 sport suspesnion is stiffer then the previous ones. where do you live? wanna make a trade? 

your back... well, you can add a lumbar support but i forgot the URL to this install but it's not very hard, just tedious.

dope the donlups. they are crap. i wouldn't piss on it to put the fire out. i'm going to install Michelin Pilot Sport A/S. bought them used here and can't wait to put them on. i initially wanted PS2's but after reading some reviews and thinking about my driving habits and where i live, i'm so glad it turned out to be A/S's. new, they are pricey but worth it.


----------



## kakmtwo (Mar 25, 2005)

*540i M Sport*

Thanks to all for the advice and words of encouragement. Perhaps I just had a bad back day!

I am still curious about the tires...if you wanted to replace the tires with ones that had good performance and delivered the most comfortable ride, what might they be? I keep finding conflicting suggestions!

Kakm


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

kakmtwo said:


> Thanks to all for the advice and words of encouragement. Perhaps I just had a bad back day!
> 
> I am still curious about the tires...if you wanted to replace the tires with ones that had good performance and delivered the most comfortable ride, what might they be? I keep finding conflicting suggestions!
> 
> Kakm


Check www.tirerack.com for advice.


----------

